# RDS (radio data service)



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

The first two weeks I had my Touareg the RDS worked fine on my standard (non-nav) radio, but lately I have not received any radio information on the display on any station. I entered the radios service test mode and it say RDS-error - 0%. Please help me get it back.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: RDS (gkcmilner)*

Have you vag-com'ed your system?
How did you get to the radio service test mode? I have a NAV system, there are only a few RDS stations in my area and they work intermittently. They have never scrolled correctly on either the NAV or dash screen. I get partial messages (static not scrolling) and miss the majority of the info. Changing the RDS settings from auto -> manual or fixed -> variable doesn't seem to help. There was an earlier post that someone was also having problems with intermittent service as well.
Sorry can't be of more help.


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: RDS (styx)*

I VAG'ed my nav and my presets got re-labelled with parts of RDS song info instead of the numeric data. Could not shut off the RDS no matter what I set the RDS selections to. I had to re-learn the preset stations when no music was being broadcast so that the labels wouldn't be the song titles.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

Mine is same as Eclou's for what its worth.


----------



## Huge (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: RDS (gkcmilner)*

I've got a base model V6, and didn't even know the radio was RDS capable...I've never seen a message or station call letters in the VW. There are plenty of stations here in Los Angeles that have been broadcasting RDS for years...


----------



## spalding12 (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: RDS (Huge)*

i'm not sure why ALL the touareg's radios wouldn't show RDS info
even my BMW K1200LT motorycle radio screen shows RDS tags
greg


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

So far as I can tell the RDS works fine. I like it so I haven't tried to turn it off or change the settings. All the messages appear to be coherent. I get everything from station names to song titles or program content as well as messages. The majority of stations just come through with their call letters and numbers. I did turn on traffic priority for a short while but there is only one station in the area with it and I didn't want to listen to it.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: RDS (spalding12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spalding12* »_i'm not sure why ALL the touareg's radios wouldn't show RDS info
even my BMW K1200LT motorycle radio screen shows RDS tags
greg

Maybe is turned off and they have to re-activate (No VAG needed)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RDS (spalding12)*

Greg,
When you finally get your Touareg the RDS info will show up; one way or another.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: RDS (styx)*

I had the software update done at my dealer for the trailer converter box issue. Maybe that is what turned it off. It's back to the dealer I go.








I entered the service test mode by holding down the MIX button until it appears.


----------



## vwtregv8 (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: RDS (gkcmilner)*

i, too, wasn't getting any RDS info -- and didn't know (still don't know) how to turn it on...however, while working on the radio last week, it started coming up...my guess is that unplugging/plugging the head unit reset the RDS data somehow


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RDS (vwtregv8)*

If you change your region coding to Europe with a VAGCOM you will get it for sure. Don't know if there is another way.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: RDS (spockcat)*

My RDS display is fairly static - partial messages start, freeze on the display, and are replaced by later parts of the message. They do not scroll. The NAV is in Europe mode.
Have you played with the RDS settings? What are yours set on? I can't find anything in the literature except in the Russian Touareg manual that is on line (which unfortunately I can't read).


----------



## wzl (Dec 2, 2003)

my non-nav shows RDS for several stations in the Los Angeles area. Some stations show the artist/title, others show just the station id, and the rest are blank.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (wzl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wzl* »_my non-nav shows RDS for several stations in the Los Angeles area. Some stations show the artist/title, others show just the station id, and the rest are blank.

When it shows the artist/title... do you get all of the info, does it "scroll" across your screen - or do you get 8 characters at a time in a "fixed" display?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RDS (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_My RDS display is fairly static - partial messages start, freeze on the display, and are replaced by later parts of the message. They do not scroll. The NAV is in Europe mode.
Have you played with the RDS settings? What are yours set on? I can't find anything in the literature except in the Russian Touareg manual that is on line (which unfortunately I can't read).

I have to say, I virtually never listen to the radio. At least to the 4 or 5 stations in our area that feature RDS (Clear channel stations I believe). But when this was discussed here a month or two ago, I tried it and I recall that I got a scrolling display. I don't think there are any RDS setting to mess with. I've done the VAG mod that sets the nav thinking it is in Europe.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: RDS (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I don't think there are any RDS setting to mess with. I've done the VAG mod that sets the nav thinking it is in Europe.

There is a RDS screen (I'd have to check on how to get there, one of the system settings) that enables you to switch from auto <-> manual and from fixed <-> to variable on the RDS. Neither make a difference. I have to check if I have any clear channel stations in my area. I may have to unplug the unit and see if it resets but considering this is not that important (other than for the fun of it) its low on my priority list of things to do.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RDS (styx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *styx* »_ I have to check if I have any clear channel stations in my area. 

If is not usually the question. The question is how many!


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: RDS (spockcat)*

You were right..... at least 1/2 were clear channel. I had no idea....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RDS (styx)*

Soon radio all over America will sound the same. They will control our minds!


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

I put my radio (regular, non nav) in service mode today and I got an RDS Error for each station with a XX% next to each one. It ranged from 0% to 88%, never reaching 100%. What the heck is this? How do I enable the RDS?


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

Don't forget also that RDS function is service dependant. 
You can't get RDS signal if the radio doesn't transmit one.
You can't get rolling text if the radio station doesn't transmit in that way.
So basically even if your radio will be tuned to display all the features is still up to the radio signal.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*

My coworker has an 2003 A6, he gets RDS on all the stations that I don't.


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

For the non-nav radio I do not think you can change anything in the service test mode. My Treg is in the shop currently to try and get the RDS back online. I will post the outcome.


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*

I'd be interested in what your dealer says. My radio has stopped showing the RDS data as well (although it shows the error from 0 to 50ish in the service menu). My CD player also is broken (says CD error and spits the CD out). I have the Non-Nav Radio also.
- cprauto


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (cprauto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cprauto* »_I'd be interested in what your dealer says. My radio has stopped showing the RDS data as well (although it shows the error from 0 to 50ish in the service menu). My CD player also is broken (says CD error and spits the CD out). I have the Non-Nav Radio also.
- cprauto


I have an appointment on Wednesday morning, I'll let you know.


_Modified by Company T-Reg at 7:23 PM 12-10-2003_


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

OK, I had my appointment today. It turns out that RDS is not a feature anymore on the standard, non nav radio. It was originally, but then it was supposed to be cancelled. It turns out that it wasn't cancelled on every radio. The Touareg technical specialist that was called in by my dealership said that he had one other owner complain about his malfunctioning RDS. This owner was upset because when he bought the car, the RDS worked, so the Tech Specialist authorized a new radio for him. The new radio didn't have the RDS feature either. So they tried another one. It took four radios to find one that had the RDS feature enabled in it. My service rep said that they would do the same for me. Hopefully it won't take four tries. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Jellyman (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

I just took delivery of mine (non-nav; SS1) yesterday & before I did the presets, the RDS feature worked fine. Now that I've done them, I can't get this feature to work. What gives?


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (Jellyman)*

I have the same problem. Plus my CD player is broken.

-cprauto


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

Maybe I will bring this up to my service rep. They have been trying to figure it out all week.


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

IN the Nav radios there's an RDS function that you can toggle. Try that.
I cant beleive there are non-RDS radios vs. RDS radios. Adding RDS is so damn cheap these days that I doubt they would actually remove the feature. Probably just configure it off.
Uri


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*

Company T-Reg,
What ever happened with your Radio and RDS data. I got a new radio installed today (non-Nav) because my CD player was broken from day one. My old radio also showed the RDS data until I programmed the preset buttons. The new radio has a functional CD player (yea) and shows the RDS data. However, I haven't programmed the preset buttons yet. Does your radio still show the RDS data with the pre-sets programmed ?
- cprauto


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (cprauto)*

I actually haven't gotten my new radio yet. Still waiting for the call from my dealer that it is in. It is good news that yours works again. Let me know what happens after you program the stations.


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (cprauto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cprauto* »_Company T-Reg,
 What ever happened with your Radio and RDS data. I got a new radio installed today (non-Nav) because my CD player was broken from day one. My old radio also showed the RDS data until I programmed the preset buttons. The new radio has a functional CD player (yea) and shows the RDS data. However, I haven't programmed the preset buttons yet. Does your radio still show the RDS data with the pre-sets programmed ?
- cprauto 

I get the RDS (scrolling and static) and I have all the presets set. I just wish I could get the RDS data on my MFI like my Audi has it. Makes it a lot easier to try and read when it is in front of you rather than trying to watch the radio.
I have the Sound I upgrade (Non-Nav)


----------



## Pandaman (Aug 17, 2003)

*Re: RDS (gkcmilner)*

From the Wikipedia -- 
Radio Data System, or RDS, is a standard for sending small amounts of digital information over conventional FM radio broadcasts. RDS also standardizes a number of types of information transmitted using the system, including time, station identification and similar information. RDS is widely used in Europe. While an almost-identical system is available in North America, known as RBDS, it is not widely used there. 
The following information fields are normally contained in the RDS data - See also (PDF) RDS Features Serving as Tuning Aids: 
AF, Alternate frequencies. 
CT, Clock Time. 
EON, Enhanched Other Networks 
PS Program Service 
PTY, Program Type. 
REG, Regionale links 
RT, Radio Text, Radiotekst. 
TA, TP, Travel announcements 
TMC, Traffic Message Channel. Demands a RDS-TMC decoder.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (stevetjr)*

Steve, I am curious what you mean by this?

_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_I get the RDS (scrolling and static) and I have all the presets set. I just wish I could get the RDS data on my MFI like my Audi has it. 

Is the RDS name scrolling not occurring in the MFI but only on the radio?
OK, I realize that I have the NAV radio, but you might be able to VAG the radio to a different region code for non-nav radios to enable more RDS features. Once I did this for my NAV radio, I now have RDS name scrolling/Station ID in the MFI as well as on the radio.
Has anyone with a VAGCOM and a regular radio tried this?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cprauto)*

I've had my TReg for a week now. I'm pretty certain that I saw RDS data the day I picked it up. But while driving home I programmed the presets. Haven't seen RDS since. 
I just grabbed the manual for the radio (non-NAV, 'Premium Monsoon 6') and it says nothing about RDS. Curiously, the pictures in the manual show a 'SET' button (bottom, far left) while mine is labeled 'MENU'. 
I drove a rental car a while back that had an RDS radio, and the RDS on it was controlled with a 'MENU' button. My 'MENU' button only controls the Speed Dependent Volume feature.
Makes me think that the radio can do RDS, but is somehow disabled after setting the presets.
This certainly isn't a huge issue, but it would be nice to figure out how to turn this on again, and use the presets. A google search for 'touareg monsoon rds' doesn't find much of anything.
If anyone has a manual for a non-nav radio that does describe the RDS function, maybe you could tell the rest of us about how to control it?


_Modified by 4x4s at 5:22 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

You have more then I have. My user's manual didn't come with the radio instructions (non-nav radio). I have (I think) one of the updates user manuals. What section is the radio? I had the same thing happen on my orginal radio. I had it replaced yesterday because the CD player was broken (would not play, I would get CD ERROR, and it would eject the disk). My replacement radio does show the RDS data but I haven't programmed the presets yet.
- cprauto



_Modified by cprauto at 12:30 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cprauto)*

The manual was a separate insert - #3.3 and was loose in the binder.
Before you do the presets, hit the menu (or set) button, and see if there's any RDS setup info there. Just curious.


----------



## henry14 (Nov 8, 2003)

I have RDS and it scrolls in the MFI as well as the navigator. My region has been changed to eliminate the navigational acceptance screen.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

Okay, more info: I went to the vw website and did the 'build your own' option. On the Standard Features tab, under Entertainment Features it states:
AM/FM stereo radio with radio data system
So, I would think we are supposed to have it! Of course if they did discontinue this (why!) maybe they didn't update the web site.


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I haven't tried the menu button. I have tried the mix button which displays the service mode info (hold mix down a few seconds until it comes up. Then hit mix a few times to scroll through the menus. Hold mix down a few seconds to exit). On one of the service menu screens, it shows you the RDS error on the radio signal or if RDS data is being broadcast by the individual station. However, in this menu there are no options to change. Nor does it show any options for showing the RDS on the MFI. On my original radio (which stop showing the RDS) the mix menu still showed the RDS error values.
- cprauto


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cprauto)*

Thanks cprauto. I just went and looked at the service info. I do see the RDS Error values. I scanned through stations while looking at this, several had errors in the 10-20% range, several said no rds info. I found one station that had RDS error = 0%. While on that station, turned of Service data mode, and still saw no RDS data.
Clearly the radio recieves and interprets RDS! There must be a way to enable this. Anyone with a VAG-com and the Premium 6 (standard) radio want to look into this? Or is there someone with a VAG-Com in no. MA/so. NH who would want to help - I have the radio!


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Steve, I am curious what you mean by this?

Is the RDS name scrolling not occurring in the MFI but only on the radio?
OK, I realize that I have the NAV radio, but you might be able to VAG the radio to a different region code for non-nav radios to enable more RDS features. Once I did this for my NAV radio, I now have RDS name scrolling/Station ID in the MFI as well as on the radio.
Has anyone with a VAGCOM and a regular radio tried this?

Only the Clear Channel stations do the scrolling RDS here in the Twin Cities, but a few others do put out there call letters or " advertised station name " but it is static.
I have the Sound I Upgraded stereo and have tried changing the country codes similiar to how folks with the NAV have been doing, but it does not put them up on them MFI no matter what Country code I use, as I tried UK, Europe, and Canada to no avail. All I get is what frequency (ie 97.1) and what FM band (ie FM1) and thats it. I sorta sucks that I have this nice color MFI and my Audi has the smaller red one and she gets it. I tried looking to see if there was a language code specifically for the stereo unit but have been unable to figure it out at this point.








Steve T.


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_Okay, more info: I went to the vw website and did the 'build your own' option. On the Standard Features tab, under Entertainment Features it states:
AM/FM stereo radio with radio data system
So, I would think we are supposed to have it! Of course if they did discontinue this (why!) maybe they didn't update the web site.

At my 5K service, I had them look at my radio. I explained that the RDS used to work. The T-Reg expert called the regional T-Reg expert who described a similar incident where a customer was extremely upset that the RDS no longer worked. He said it worked when he bought the car and it should work now. He was right. They tried five new radios until they found one that worked. Naturally, I told them that I expected the same. So now I am waiting for the dealer to call me and tell me they have a new radio for me. I'll let everyone know what happens.


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Ok,
I tried playing with the menu button and the only thing it shows is the level setting for the auto volume control. My new radio was working fine, it showed the RDS data. I started programming presets and it continued to work. Then I tuned to a non RDS station and never saw the RDS data again. Note, I was able to program both stations w and w/o RDS data to my presets. I literally watched it stop working.







My guess is it hit an RDS Error and stopped showing the data. There must be a way to Vag-com it (maybe another reason for me to get one). So, I'm back to a radio with no RDS data but the CD player works (I guess thats a bigger victory then the RDS data). I have a blitzsafe module on order to attach an ipod to the CD-changer port. My guess is when I kill the power to the radio (during the install process) the presets will reset and the RDS will temporarily come back. Who knows?








- cprauto

_Modified by cprauto at 6:20 PM 12-23-2003_


_Modified by cprauto at 6:20 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (cprauto)*

Verry Odd. So maybe it is a basic problem with the radio, as Company TReg suggests. Doesn't make sense that it's there and then just goes away by tuning a non-RDS station.


----------



## styx (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I have RDS but it is static.... partial messages. With the NAV system it does display in the MFI. In Euro mode there is an RDS screen however changing the settings do not change anything. In my area I think it is station dependent. There is only one station transmitting messages and they only appear to do it after about 9pm.
Of interest in the Euro mode you can also enable TP (traffic priority) which in theory will "seize" your radio from what it is doing - switch from the station you are listening to or even from cd -> radio to receive a TP broadcast. 
Apparently this is quite an issue in New Zeland and Australia where stations are sending out the signal to force the radio to tune into their stations to receive advertisements. So far there is no law against this and anyone who cannot turn off this feature on their radio is "p*ssed!


----------



## eggyacid (Jan 31, 2002)

Hello.
I have NAV system and I don't think i have RDS enable... Do I need VAG to get RDS or is there another method to get it or enable it.
Thanks


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (eggyacid)*

Okay, I was thinking of going to my dealer next week to ask about this. I have a V6 with standard radio, VIN 286xx, build date 9/03. The RDS displayed when I picked it up, but stopped after I set my presets. So, I went to the garage to do an experiment:
I removed the radio fuse (#11, passanger side), waited a few seconds, then put it back in. I expected to loose my presets, and also expected I would need to enter the radio security code.
After re-inserting the fuse, I turned on the radio. I did NOT have to enter the security code, and my presets were preserved. But here's the good part - I now have RDS info displayed!
I scanned through a few channels, some displayed RDS while others didn't (as expected). I still wanted to reproduce the problem, so I set a new preset. The RDS info remains!
So, I'm happy for now. I'll pay close attention in case it goes away again, so that if it goes away I can try to correlate what I've done to the loss of the RDS display. If it does go away, I'll try the fuse again.
But this may be the magic I was looking for. If anyone else has the standard radio and no RDS display, I would sugest trying this.








(P.S., RDS is displayed in the radio face only - it does not appear on the monochrome MFI display, though the radio frequency and preset number do. I wonder if this could be VAGCOM'd to display in the MFI?)


_Modified by 4x4s at 3:58 PM 1-3-2004_


----------



## gkcmilner (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (4x4s)*

That was the trick!! The first time I removed the fuse and reinserted it the RDS still did not work. Then I removed the fuse, started the truck, shut it back off and then reinserted the fuse and it works perfectly. My dealer has been trying to figure it out for 3 weeks now. It's always the little things that make me happy. Here's to you


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (gkcmilner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gkcmilner* »_That was the trick!! The first time I removed the fuse and reinserted it the RDS still did not work. Then I removed the fuse, started the truck, shut it back off and then reinserted the fuse and it works perfectly. My dealer has been trying to figure it out for 3 weeks now. It's always the little things that make me happy. Here's to you









I'm happy I could be of assitance to all of the fine folks on this forum. Happy TReg'n!!!


----------



## LuvMyRex (Dec 17, 2003)

Well, I have had mixed results pulling the fuse...
After pulling it, the RDS info magically reappeared...woohoo!!! Unfortunately when I go through the FM1/2/3 presets once or twice(i.e. browsing my presets) and then back to a known RDS station that was working prior to this "browsing", it no longer works!
I haven't been able to duplicate the results exactly each time. All I do know is that switching to FM1/2/3 has something to do with it since I can browse on just one FM till my heart's content and RDS will still work.
My best guess is that the radio picks up some garbled RDS data and decides it doesn't like it which in turn manages to disable the function completely.


----------



## cprauto (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: (LuvMyRex)*

That would be my guess as well (bad data = stop showing RDS). The first time it died for me (original loss of RDS) I literally watched it stop working. Pulling the fuse worked for me to reset and show the RDS data. I haven't tried changing between FM 1/2/3.
- cprauto


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (4x4s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4x4s* »_
(P.S., RDS is displayed in the radio face only - it does not appear on the monochrome MFI display, though the radio frequency and preset number do. I wonder if this could be VAGCOM'd to display in the MFI?)


I have the sound I upgrade system and since I have air suspension I have a color MFI and the RDS does not show up in it either. The only MFI's I have seen that have the RDS info are the T-Regs with NAV. I have tried changing the code for the radio with my VAG and have just started making up numbers and it does not seem to affect any change to the radio, or 6 CD changer.
Thankfully though I have had not problems with my RDS.


----------



## edgecomb (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: RDS (gkcmilner)*

I have the basic radio and it works fine, 8 characters


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Company T-Reg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Company T-Reg* »_It turns out that RDS is not a feature anymore on the standard, non nav radio. It was originally, but then it was supposed to be canceled.

This is consistent with what we have discovered in the Phaeton forum. Dynamic RDS (scrolling text) was disabled on Phaetons at the request of VW of NA. The static RDS (station ID, the 8 character field) is functional. More info here: RDS Radio Text Function.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_This is consistent with what we have discovered in the Phaeton forum. Dynamic RDS (scrolling text) was disabled on Phaetons at the request of VW of NA. The static RDS (station ID, the 8 character field) is functional. More info here: RDS Radio Text Function.
Michael

On the nav radio when vagged to Euro setting, we get rolling RDS. Although I think there is some way to lock it.


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_On the nav radio when vagged to Euro setting, we get rolling RDS. Although I think there is some way to lock it.

It worked for me from the point I vagged to euro until Saturday, RDS stopped working, popped the fuse and it's back, but it works for a pretty long number of weeks.


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (MiguelT)*

Do you nav ? I am about to get my car vagged and was told that the euro setting does not help the non nav radio regarding RDS....


----------



## MiguelT (Oct 12, 2000)

*Re: (2YY4U)*

no i have the poor-man's radio


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_On the nav radio when vagged to Euro setting, we get rolling RDS...

Yea. You guys are very lucky - when you recode your instrument cluster to 'Europe', from USA or Canada, it switches over a whole pile of other behaviors - such as RDS dynamic text on, no more acceptance screens, stuff like that.
In the Phaeton, all that stuff is handled by the J523 Front Information Control Module (the big screen in the middle), which is address 46, I think. None of us have been able to crack the code for that, and I don't think it will be easy to do, because it is binary coded.
Michael


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_On the nav radio when vagged to Euro setting, we get rolling RDS. Although I think there is some way to lock it.

Checked last night. In the radio settings menu you can set the RDS to fixed or dynamic. I've got mine set to fixed and it is fine. But I don't get song names, just station ID.


----------



## tiiger (Nov 29, 2004)

Just chiming in here...
We have the non-nav radio (with the sound upgrade) in our '05 Touareg V8. 
Got it in November, RDS worked fine, but it just recently stopped working. Searched the vortex, and found this thread...
So, I called and talked with the service mgr at our local VW dealer, and here's what he said:
THIS IS A KNOWN ISSUE WITH VW. Supposedly VW is working on a software fix, and when they do, the dealer will just VAGCOM us back into shape. 
It's also true, apparently, that VW is currently NOT claiming that the radios are RDS-enabled at this point in time. They are, in effect, "ignoring" the feature until the glitch can be remedied. (So, according to the service dude, it's not that "some are enabled and some are not", it's just that some happen to be working and some do not.)
So, once the software patch is made available, the guy said that owners will either get a letter stating the fix is ready to be implemented, or they'll just have on file that the fix needs to be made the next time you bring your car to the dealer. (I'm thinking the latter.)
If this is all true, I hope it helps.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (tiiger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiiger* »_Just chiming in here...
We have the non-nav radio (with the sound upgrade) in our '05 Touareg V8. 
Got it in November, RDS worked fine, but it just recently stopped working. Searched the vortex, and found this thread...

In the meantime, I hope you found the threads that discuss removing fuse 11 in the passenger side fuse box. It will restore your RDS.


----------



## tiiger (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (Curjo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Curjo* »_
In the meantime, I hope you found the threads that discuss removing fuse 11 in the passenger side fuse box. It will restore your RDS.

Yep. I'll give that a try this evening. Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2YY4U (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (tiiger)*

You can do that trick of fuse 11, but once you hit station that was preset or try to preset one or change from FM1 to FM2 and vice versa,
you lose the RDS








I had the same issue, bought my car on July/2004 RDS was working, once a preset the stations, lost RDS. Dealer chenged the radio, worked until I preset again.
Called VWOA and got the same answer about being a know problem that they are trying to fix. I heard that if you VAG you radio to Europe setting, the RDS will stick...


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_You can do that trick of fuse 11, but once you hit station that was preset or try to preset one or change from FM1 to FM2 and vice versa,
you lose the RDS










Yes, it's common (but not confirmed in every case), that if you reprogram a preset station, you will lose the RDS. However, if you do, simply pop the fuse again, and all will be well... So, do your presets first, then pop the fuse.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (2YY4U)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2YY4U* »_You can do that trick of fuse 11, but once you hit station that was preset or try to preset one or change from FM1 to FM2 and vice versa,
you lose the RDS








...

Not always true. Since I discovered the fuse 11 trick, I have changed and used several presets, and have not lost my RDS display. I'm certainly not doubting that this may happen to others, but it doesn't always happen. Maybe it depends on the batch of radios used in some cars or something.


----------



## tiiger (Nov 29, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

Don't mean to dredge up vintage news, but here's an update...
Took the car to the dealer for its 5000-mile service, and told them about the RDS issue (that it's not showing up). The way they're fixing it is to give me a new radio. 
Go figure.


----------

